# What is Wrong With These Eyes?



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a goldfish that has the normal goldfish eye, but the other eye is all black. If you look at him when he is looking at you (the eye is to the side) you can see the lens and it looks like a normal eye. One of my other goldfish has two of these black eyes, but she is not blind, and the other one isn't blind in that one eye. What is the deal?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

This is normal, and i find it is more often in Calico Goldfish. One of mine have 2 black eyes and the other has one black and one normal. They can see perfectly fine and its ok for them to be like that. I had been worried when i got them that there might be something wrong with them but goldie experts assured me that this was perfectly normal. Have fun with your fish.
Niki


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Niki. I'm glad to hear that my fish are o.k. and the one with one black eye is calico, but the one with two black eyes is a orange and white pearlscale. That is all the info I need and thank you very much!


----------

